# nmap frage

## pieter_parker

hallo

da sind 2 pcs, desktop und server

desktop soll als user (nicht als root) mit nmap ueber die dyndns.org-adresse pruefen ob der ftp der auf dem server laeuft ueber ppp0 am server erreichbar ist

wie koennte man dies tun lassen?

desktop und server haengen im selben lan, es soll aber geprueft werden ob der ftp port ueber ppp0 erreichbar ist .. nmap prueft nur ob er ueber das lan erreichbar ist, auch wenn ich nmap mit angabe der dyndns.org-adresse aufrufe

es gibt zwar web seiten die die ip von der man kommt scannen koennen, aber das nuetzt mir nicht viel, ich will das mit nmap und ftp port auf oder zu in ein script einbauen

----------

## Sourcecode

Surf auf whatismyip.com

nmap -vv -p 21 $ip_from_whatismyip_dot_com

Müsste eigentlich funktionieren, gibt aber leider öfters false Positive wegen dem Scheiss LAN, ich würd das nen anderen Übernehmen lassen um wirklich sicherzugehen.

ansonsten kannst du auch einfach mit

telnet $ip_from_whatismyip_dot_com 21   mal connecten und schauen ob du nen vernünftigen Connect kriegst  :Smile: 

Oder das ganze ins FTP Proggi packen.

----------

## think4urs11

So einfach ist das leider nicht, Erklärung siehe z.B.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-523841.html / https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3782906.html#3782906

----------

## pieter_parker

hm, verstehe .. stimmt

das ist wieder die sache das man von innen es nicht so testen kann wie von aussen, weil immer der kuerze weg genommen wird

----------

## schmutzfinger

Mit nem Proxy ausserhalb von deinem LAN sollte das gehen. Also zum Beispiel tor installieren und dann zB mit lftp gucken ob man connected oder eine isup.txt runterladen kann. Oder man macht es über nen entferten rechner auf dem man ssh hat. (UNI oder so) Oder man hat vielleicht nen entfernten ftp zur Verfügung da müsste man das mit fxp testen können.

----------

## pieter_parker

ne, ohne gross irgendwas installieren zumuessen soll das moeglich sein

mit einem proxy ausserhalb vom lan, oke.. aber wie gebe ich das nmap an das er den proxy xzy benutzen soll?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Na du nimmst kein nmap sondern nen ftp client.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, das mag damit so moeglich sein

aber wie kann ich mit nmap ueber einen proxy mich selbst scannen

----------

## think4urs11

über einen Proxy wie du das wohl meinst gar nicht, höchstens du findest einen nicht eingeschränkten socks-proxy irgendwo. (klappt dann aber auch nur eingeschränkt außerdem müßtest du was dazu installieren um nmap Socks beizubringen afaik)

Was auch noch gehen würde wäre eine idlescan, aber das ist schon eine 'really sophisticated' Technik  :Wink: 

kuckst du: http://insecure.org/nmap/idlescan.html

Such dir doch einfach irgendeinen freien Portscanner im Web und check den Output den du zurückbekommst mittels eines Scripts.

----------

